# Partitioning HD from Kubuntu



## mpierce (Aug 16, 2011)

I am a long time linux user but new to FreeBSD. I'm switching from Kubuntu. I've searched forum and how to and have not found the answers to this.

Under Kubuntu, my HD has:


```
Partition     Mount     Size
/dev/sda1     /         23.84Gb
/dev/sda2     swap      4Gb
/dev/sda3     /home     391Gb
/dev/sda4     /public   279.83Gb
```

I know that I delete / and recreate it as a slice T 165 and it becomes the FreeBSD with partitions. 

The partitioning utility does not allow me to create mount points for /home or /public.
Will these be mounted when I install FreeBSD? If so, I can then copy data and use these partitions.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2011)

mpierce said:
			
		

> The partitioning utility does not allow me to create mount points for /home or /public.


Just leave them as is. You can try adding them later on when FreeBSD is installed.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2011)

After installing FreeBSD, those partitions can be manually mounted:
`# mkdir /kuhome-mnt /kupub-mnt`
`# mount -t ext2fs /dev/ad0s3 /kuhome-mnt`
`# mount -t ext2fs /dev/ad0s4 /kupub-mnt`

That can be automated by adding entries to /etc/fstab.

This is a general example.  Specifics might differ, like whether these are actually ext2 or ext3 filesystems, and whether the drive shows up as ad0.


----------



## mpierce (Aug 18, 2011)

These devices are ext4 journalled files systems.
`mount -t ext4fs /dev/ad6s3 /mnt/ku-home` or
`mount -t ext3fs /dev/ad6s3 /mnt/ku-home` both fail with operation not supported by device.

`mount -t ext2fs /dev/ad6se /mnt/ku-home` fails with invalid argument

Wondering if there is a way to mount under FreeBSD. 
Obviously, if I can't mount the drives given their size, I'd have to go back to Linux (without giving FreeBSD a fair go). 

It seems that a continued Google search turns up that there is no support in FreeBSD to read an ext4 partition. 

Unfortunately, this is a show stopper; thanks for the help!


----------



## ahavatar (Aug 20, 2011)

FreeBSD does not support ext3 nor ext4.


----------



## mpierce (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for the post. That is what I wrote in my own reply above yours. Given the size of my HD, this is a show stopper.


----------

